# Asthma with emphysema



## mjb5019 (Feb 4, 2013)

We know that asthma, documented with COPD, gets coded as 493.20. When the patient has asthma with emphysema, which is a form of COPD, do we again code 493.20, do we code the 493.20 and 492.8, or do we code the asthma 493.90 and the emphysema 492.8?  There is just enough information to really confuse me.


----------



## brennik (Feb 4, 2013)

COPD/Emphysema/Asthma:  493.20 + 492.8
COPD, Chronic Bronchitis, Emphysema, Ashtma:  493.20 + 491.20

I currently work as a HCC coder these codes came from our Auditor.  

Thanks 

Brenda


----------



## Krishnapradeep (Dec 24, 2014)

*hi*

hi,

i have one doubt in document COPD , COUGH VARIANT ASTHMA is there in assessment. 
what code i should give (A) 493.20   and (B) 496 & 493.82  ?


----------

